# apriti cielo



## tsoapm

Buongiorno,

Io devo tradurre questa espressione in inglese. Il significato è riportato in vari dizionari, ma in modo abbastanza sintetico, trovo. Il concetto sarebbe che chi lo dice prega il cielo di aprirsi?

Nel mio contesto si riferisce a una macchina convertibile, quindi mi risulta che qui invece è come un invito a qualcuno ad aprire il cielo a se stesso.

Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire se ho capito bene o meno?

Grazie
Mark


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"apriti cielo" è un'esclamazione che si una per commentare una reazione spropositata di qualcuno.


> http://forum.corriere.it/scioglilingua/26-06-2009/apriti_cielo-1295117.html
> E' una esclamazione che si usa per commentare un possibile sproposito o  altro di eccessivo: "Il professore sostenne che la libertà non può mai  essere totale e, apriti cielo, venne su dalla platea un mormorio di  protesta". Il modo di dire risale, credo, al mondo pagano. In cielo  stavano gli dei e spesso i fenomeni atmosferici (come la pioggia, per  esempio) erano intepretati come segno della loro benevolenza o della  loro ira.



Mai sentita usare in riferimento ad un'auto.


----------



## papafava

"Apriti cielo!" è un'espressione idiomatica un po' antiquata che si usa per esprimere sorpresa o scandalo. Il cielo, credo, si apre quando c'è una manifestazione divina, si aprirà alla fine del mondo quando Dio verrà a giudicare i vivi e i morti o cose del genere. Chi è che lo dice nel testo che devi tradurre, e in che contesto? Al giorno d'oggi io riesco a immaginare che possa dirlo solo qualche vecchietta! Potresti tradurlo con "goodness me!" o "goodness gracious!" o "my goodness!"; se la persona che lo dice non è solo sorpresa ma anche scandalizzata per qualcosa che ha visto o che ha sentito potresti tradurlo tradurlo con "that's a scandal!" o "unthikable!" o "well I never!" or the such...


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, mi sembra una semplice espressione di meraviglia al fatto che il tetto (cielo) della macchina (convertibile) si apra; secondo Treccani: _apriti c.!_, nell’annunciare un fatto straordinario o violento.
Sto sfondando una porta aperta?


----------



## Odysseus54

What is the sentence , exactly ?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.
L'espressione idiomatica "apriti cielo!" ha i significati spiegati nei post #2 e 3, ma dato il contesto che Mark ha citato, secondo me è usata soltanto come gioco di parole: la scopertura superiore dell'auto come "apertura del cielo" (come ha intuito Matou). 
Vedi alcuni dei tanti esempi in tal senso qui, qui e qui.
Se Mark conferma che è questo il caso, per mantenere il gioco di parole in inglese bisognerebbe trovare un'espressione idiomatica che contenga termini come cielo, soffitto, ecc. e/o che rimandi al concetto di apertura/scopertura.


----------



## tsoapm

Grazie a tutti. 


papafava said:


> "Apriti cielo!" è un'espressione idiomatica un po' antiquata che si usa per esprimere sorpresa o scandalo. [...] Chi è che lo dice nel testo che devi tradurre, e in che contesto? Al giorno d'oggi io riesco a immaginare che possa dirlo solo qualche vecchietta!


Ecco, già sapendo che è un po' antiquata mi dà uno spunto per la traduzione in inglese. Non si capisce chi lo dice, c'è solo l'espressione stessa scritta sopra un'immagine dell'auto e non mi risulta che c'è tanto più contesto utile oltre quello che avevo detto; anch'io credo che si tratta soltanto di un gioco di parole.





papafava said:


> Il cielo, credo, si apre quando c'è una manifestazione divina, si aprirà alla fine del mondo quando Dio verrà a giudicare i vivi e i morti o cose del genere.


Grazie per la conferma; sarà che non mi sono spiegato bene, ma volevo sapere se, grammaticamente, si legge come fosse un'invocazione al cielo di aprirsi in tal senso.





Connie Eyeland said:


> la scopertura superiore dell'auto come "apertura del cielo" (come ha intuito Matou).
> Vedi alcuni dei tanti esempi in tal senso qui, qui e qui.
> Se Mark conferma che è questo il caso,  per mantenere il gioco di parole in inglese bisognerebbe trovare un'espressione idiomatica che contenga termini come cielo, soffitto, ecc. e/o che rimandi al concetto di apertura/scopertura.


Grazie, credo di averlo trovato.

Mark


----------



## qoelet

Se posso aggiungere qualcosa alla discussione, l'espressione "apriti cielo!" non è un'invocazione, piuttosto qualcosa che si dice per introdurre un evento catastrofico generato da una causa precisa. Molto spesso è usato per anticipare una reazione eccessiva di una persona.


----------



## ohbice

Mark Dobson said:


> Grazie, credo di averlo trovato. Mark


Ma come è andata a finire? Ci puoi dire cos'avevi trovato?
Se è un segreto industriale non insisto


----------



## tsoapm

Connie Eyeland said:


> bisognerebbe trovare un'espressione idiomatica che contenga termini come cielo, soffitto, ecc. e/o che rimandi al concetto di apertura/scopertura.





Mark Dobson said:


> Ecco, già sapendo che è un po' antiquata mi dà uno spunto per la traduzione in inglese.


Forse nel momento avrei ritenuto meglio non dire; a distanza di due anni non credo ci siano dei problemi. A quanto pare, ho optato per “heavens above”.


----------



## ohbice

Mark Dobson said:


> Forse nel momento avrei ritenuto meglio non dire; a distanza di due anni non credo ci siano dei problemi. A quanto pare, ho optato per “heavens above”.


Se posso correggerti: "... al momento ho ritenuto fosse meglio... ".
Bello _heavens above _


----------



## alicip

Bello "heavens above". Che ne diresti di: "Let there be light!" ?


----------



## tsoapm

It’s nice, but it’s more distant from these areas of meaning:


papafava said:


> si usa per esprimere sorpresa o scandalo.





matoupaschat said:


> una semplice espressione di meraviglia





qoelet said:


> si dice per introdurre un evento catastrofico


----------



## Tellure

Io uso spesso questa espressione, e non sono una vecchietta.


----------



## Polpo_D

I was told this expression is used in a sarcastic way to mean something like "finalmente"

for example, say a teacher is trying to explain a simple idea  to a student, but the student isn't able to understand.  After explaining it in myriad ways for a long period of time the student finally gets it.  - the teacher can then say "Apriti cielo!"  meaning "finalmente hai capito!"

I feel a good translation for this could be "Good heavens!"
or even "Heavens to Murgatroyd"
does this seem right?


----------



## Fooler

Polpo_D said:


> I was told this expression is used in a sarcastic way to mean something like "finalmente"
> 
> "Apriti cielo!"  meaning "finalmente hai capito!"



Yes, _Good heavens _is fine as _finalmente ! _but in my opinion, as per tsoapm's first post, concerning a word pun for a car roof (and like a sense of wonder as matoupaschat's intuition in post 4), I'd say _Open up heaven!_


----------



## Benzene

_If a situation suddenly became chaotic or violent then I would say "all hell broke loose!".  Please look at post #8!

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## johngiovanni

In Polpo's context (post 15, and confirmed by Fooler) "Hallelujah!" immediately springs to mind.  However, I don't know whether a teacher would dare saying that to a student nowadays.
"Hallelujah!  The penny's finally dropped!"


----------



## Pietruzzo

Io


Fooler said:


> Yes, _Good heavens _is fine as _finalmente ! _


Ma "apriti cielo" non significa "finalmente". Anzi, direi che è l'opposto. Per esempio nel contesto scolastico proposto si potrebbe dire "l'alunno per l'ennesima volta non aveva studiato. Apriti cielo! Il professore cominciò ad urlare e minacciò di bocciarlo" 


Benzene said:


> all hell broke loose!"


Questo sembra avvicinarsi, ma non so se si possa usare per situazioni "leggere", visto che traduce l'italiano "si scatenò l'inferno".


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Ma "apriti cielo" non significa "finalmente". Anzi, direi che è l'opposto. Per esempio nel contesto scolastico proposto si potrebbe dire "l'alunno per l'ennesima volta non aveva studiato. Apriti cielo! Il professore cominciò ad urlare e minacciò di bocciarlo"
> 
> Questo sembra avvicinarsi, ma non so se si possa usare per situazioni "leggere", visto che traduce l'italiano "si scatenò l'inferno".


Concordo in pieno!


----------



## Fooler

Pietruzzo said:


> Ma "apriti cielo" non significa "finalmente". Anzi, direi che è l'opposto. Per esempio nel contesto scolastico proposto si potrebbe dire "l'alunno per l'ennesima volta non aveva studiato. Apriti cielo! Il professore cominciò ad urlare e minacciò di bocciarlo"



Mah, punti di vista. E per contesti diversi ha anche il significato che dici tu. Dizionario De Mauro - il dizionario della lingua italiana

Nel post di polpo* io* lo uso come _finalmente_, cioè un fatto straordinario


----------



## Mary49

Fooler,
non credo si tratti di punti di vista e neppure di contesti diversi;    CORRIERE DELLA SERA.it - Forum - Scioglilingua    "E' una esclamazione che si usa per commentare un possibile sproposito o altro di eccessivo: "Il professore sostenne che la libertà non può mai essere totale e, apriti cielo, venne su dalla platea un mormorio di protesta". Il modo di dire risale, credo, al mondo pagano. In cielo stavano gli dei e spesso i fenomeni atmosferici (come la pioggia, per esempio) erano intepretati come segno della loro benevolenza o della loro ira".
aprire in Vocabolario - Treccani       "con sign. analogo la frase biblica si apersero le cateratte del cielo, nel diluvio universale (v. cateratta); e con allusione a questo avvenimento, l’esclam. apriti cielo!, per indicare lo scatenarsi d’una furia, il prorompere improvviso d’uno sdegno, d’un tumulto e sim.: se non trova le sue carte a posto, apriti cielo!, fa il diavolo a quattro".


----------



## Fooler

Mary,

Ho visto anche gli altri significati, certamente. Ma per la frase di polpo io lo interpreto come _Finalmente/Era ora/Alleluja _etc etc.
_Apriti cielo ! Hai capito allora_. Non vedo cosa possa esserci di _possibile sproposito _nell'esclamazione; ma al contrario un qualcosa di _sorprendente_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Fooler said:


> Mary,
> 
> Ho visto anche gli altri significati, certamente. Ma per la frase di polpo io lo interpreto come _Finalmente/Era ora/Alleluja _etc etc.
> _Apriti cielo ! Hai capito allora_. Non vedo cosa possa esserci di _possibile sproposito _nell'esclamazione; ma al contrario un qualcosa di _sorprendente_.




Ha entrambi i significati, dipende dal contesto. Pare derivi da un'espressione pagana legata alla pioggia che poteva significare sia benevolenza che ira degli dei (ovvero sia "_finalmente! / alla buon ora!"_ che "_maledizione!" )_


----------



## Pietruzzo

Fooler said:


> Ho visto anche gli altri significati, certamente. Ma per la frase di polpo io lo interpreto come _Finalmente/Era ora/Alleluja _etc etc


Era chiaro a tutti che @Polpo_D  volesse usarlo in quel senso nel suo esempio. Ma non va bene.
Secondo me, naturalmente.


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Era chiaro a tutti che @Polpo_D  volesse usarlo in quel senso nel suo esempio. Ma non va bene.
> Secondo me, naturalmente.


Riconcordo!


----------



## contedrugula

ho sentito in radio dire che gli americani dicono Open Yourself SKy intendendo il nostro Apriti cielo. Corretto?


----------



## Starless74

contedrugula said:


> ho sentito in radio dire che gli americani dicono Open Yourself SKy intendendo il nostro Apriti cielo.


A me sembra solo una traduzione letterale, parola per parola, un po' maldestra.
Magari è una mia ignoranza.


----------



## theartichoke

contedrugula said:


> ho sentito in radio dire che gli americani dicono Open Yourself SKy intendendo il nostro Apriti cielo. Corretto?



I've certainly never heard anyone say such a thing, and it seems unlikely that anyone would, but Canada is not America. Having read through the thread, I think an equivalent expression for some of the contexts discussed here could be "wonders never cease!"


----------



## Mary49

È una battuta ispirata da questo:   Totem turistici, molto rumore per nothing   "Lunedì un sito locale nota i nuovi totem turistici installati nelle piazze del centro grazie ai fondi del Plus e grida allo scandalo delle traduzioni letterali: piazza Fontana Grande diventa_ Square of Great Fountain_, piazza Dante diventa _Square of Dant_e e via traducendo. Notiziona e foto arrivano, non si sa come, a un giornalista del Corriere della Sera on line che ci imbastisce un bel pezzo in cui si prende gioco dei burini viterbesi. _Open yourself sky_, apriti cielo. Siccome l’ha scritto il Corriere della sera - altro sintomo di provincialismo - allora è ufficiale: siamo burini".


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> È una battuta ispirata da questo:   Totem turistici, molto rumore per nothing


Ecco, come immaginavo.


----------



## contedrugula

Mary49 said:


> È una battuta ispirata da questo:   Totem turistici, molto rumore per nothing   "Lunedì un sito locale nota i nuovi totem turistici installati nelle piazze del centro grazie ai fondi del Plus e grida allo scandalo delle traduzioni letterali: piazza Fontana Grande diventa_ Square of Great Fountain_, piazza Dante diventa _Square of Dant_e e via traducendo. Notiziona e foto arrivano, non si sa come, a un giornalista del Corriere della Sera on line che ci imbastisce un bel pezzo in cui si prende gioco dei burini viterbesi. _Open yourself sky_, apriti cielo. Siccome l’ha scritto il Corriere della sera - altro sintomo di provincialismo - allora è ufficiale: siamo burini".


quel pezzo è l'unico che riporta quell'espressione ma nella puntata del 25 aprile Gli Sbandati di Radio2 - Rai Radio 2 - RaiPlay Radio il conduttore Matteo Bordone diceva Open Yourself Sky precisando proprio "come dicono gli americani" e non lo diceva con ironia, almeno a me non è parso, tanto che al momento l'ho memorizzata perché mai sentita prima, poi in Rete non ho trovato riscontri


----------



## metazoan

I've never heard anyone say that.


----------



## Polpo_D

contedrugula said:


> quel pezzo è l'unico che riporta quell'espressione ma nella puntata del 25 aprile Gli Sbandati di Radio2 - Rai Radio 2 - RaiPlay Radio il conduttore Matteo Bordone diceva Open Yourself Sky precisando proprio "come dicono gli americani" e non lo diceva con ironia, almeno a me non è parso, tanto che al momento l'ho memorizzata perché mai sentita prima, poi in Rete non ho trovato riscontri



Secondo me, meglio è sempre prendere i consigli dalle madrelingua.  La frase non è sbagliata, ma non è mica chiara cosa vuole dire.  Semmai, si direbbe qualcosa tipo: "Let the skies burst open!".  Ma ancora, non  è un detto solito


----------



## Odysseus54

I think what you would say is something like "..then, all hell breaks/broke loose" or "... then/and the  shit really hit the fan".

It means that someone made a scene about a circumstance they didn't approve of, or that we are underscoring an exaggerated reaction.  Grammatically, 'apriti, cielo!' is an imperative.

"E allora le ho detto che non potevamo andare in gita perche' dovevo lavorare.  Apriti cielo!"  (she was extremely disappointed, gave me an earful, had a breakdown etc.)


----------



## Polpo_D

Odysseus54 said:


> I think what you would say is something like "..then, all hell breaks/broke loose" or "... then/and the  shit really hit the fan".
> 
> It means that someone made a scene about a circumstance they didn't approve of, or that we are underscoring an exaggerated reaction.  Grammatically, 'apriti, cielo!' is an imperative.
> 
> "E allora le ho detto che non potevamo andare in gita perche' dovevo lavorare.  Apriti cielo!"  (she was extremely disappointed, gave me an earful, had a breakdown etc.)



In your example, "God forbid!"   sounds the most natural in English.

Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I cannot see how the phrases; "_all hell broke loose_" / "_shit hit the fan_"  fit well with "apriti cielo", because these English phrases are not exclamations but narrative phrases as a matter of course.  We use these in English, literally to narrate a sequence of actions, fervently yes -- but not as exclamations perse.  There's a subtle difference here that doesn't seem to correlate well to me.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but I fail to see how associating an imperative exclamation with a narrative phrase makes sense.

"And then I told her, we couldn't go on the trip because I had to work, _god forbid!_" -> exclamation in response to her implicit reaction

"And then I told her, we couldn't go on the trip because I had to work.  _That's when shit hit the fan!_" -> Narrating a sequence of events, this is not an exclamation.  It is an explicit, albeit figurative, narration that describes an event within a nested narrative sequence.  In this case, if you're narrating, it would seem most appropriate to use a narrative tense, but perhaps this phrase is simply so anomalous it defines these normal modes of understanding.

Obviously, every phrase has its own meaning encoded within it, I just fail to how the *explicit* narrative sense of these English expressions is being encoded in the imperative "apriti cielo", while it's rather clear to see, such implicit narrations can be encoded in expressions like "god forbid".  Perhaps "god forbid" however, does not adequately capture the degree or intensity of whatever event is being indirectly implied


----------



## Pietruzzo

Polpo_D said:


> Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I cannot see how the phrases; "all hell broke loose"/"shit hit the fan" fit well with "apriti cielo", because these English phrases are not exclamations but narrative phrases as a matter of course.


"Apriti cielo" describes someone's exaggerated reaction with their own words.
Eg.
Quando le dirò che il burro è finito, apriti cielo!
Literally: "let the sky fall" (she will say).
So, if you say "hell will break loose" you get the sense.


----------



## Polpo_D

Pietruzzo said:


> "Apriti cielo" describes someone's exaggerated reaction with their own words.
> Eg.
> Quando le dirò che il burro è finito, apriti cielo!
> Literally: "let the sky fall" (she will say).
> So, if you say "hell will break loose" you get the sense.




Well, again in your example, given the context that we've established we're referring to this person, phrases like  "God forbid!"  or  "Heavens to Murgatroyd!"  just correlate more precisely with the meaning.  It's a kind of mockery of what her response would be.


----------



## Tellure

Polpo_D said:


> Well, again in your example, given the context that we've established we're referring to this person, phrases like  "God forbid!"  or  "Heavens to Murgatroyd!"  just correlate more precisely with the meaning.  It's a kind of mockery of what her response would be.


Anche il Collins lo traduce così:

*apriti cielo!* heaven forbid!
Traduzione inglese di “aprirsi” | Dizionario italiano-inglese Collins


----------



## Odysseus54

Polpo_D said:


> Well, again in your example, given the context that we've established we're referring to this person, phrases like  "God forbid!"  or  "Heavens to Murgatroyd!"  just correlate more precisely with the meaning.  It's a kind of mockery of what her response would be.



It's a matter of degree of congruence.  As I was writing my #35 I had thought of 'God forbid' as a second possible translator, but then I preferred to keep it simpler and more focused.  

As far as I know, 'apriti cielo!' is used is to indicate that at that point in the past a strong or exaggerated negative reaction has taken place.  It does not have any apotropaic value, which in my understanding is at the core of the expression 'God forbid' (a disclaimer here: I learnt my colloquial AE in Miami, with its distinct mix of ethnic/regional influences - when a person from Brooklyn or a Cuban says 'God forbid',  they are invoking the deity to avert something bad or unwanted in the future, as in the Italian 'Dio non voglia') 

1) "Ho detto a mia moglie che non potevo portarla da sua madre domenica perche' mi ero impegnato cogli amici.  Apriti cielo!"  It means that she blew up on me, and that happened in the past, and I am slightly annoyed about it. I don't see how that can be expressed with 'God forbid'.

2) On the other hand, if Vinny says "I'll have to tell Maria", Jonathan could say "God forbid! You'll never hear the end of it.  Just lie, already!"

There may be a grey area here, where 'God forbid' could be used more generically, less precisely, but it would not be my first choice, although it would be a tempting one for its colloquialism.


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> As far as I know, 'apriti cielo!' is used is to indicate that at that point in the past a strong or exaggerated negative reaction has taken place.



*cielo*
_apriti c.!_, nell’annunciare un fatto straordinario o violento
cièlo in Vocabolario - Treccani

*apriti cielo!*

Esclamazione: esprime una reazione violenta e improvvisa di fronte a un fatto inatteso.
Secondo le antiche credenze, il Cielo si apriva quando gli Dei volevano colpire la Terra con tuoni e fulmini.
Cielo | Dizionario dei modi di dire - Corriere.it

*apriti cielo*
loc.inter. 
per indicare il verificarsi di un fatto straordinario o che può scatenare una forte reazione: se viene a saperlo, apriti cielo!
Apriti cielo > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro


----------



## Polpo_D

*@Odysseus54 *

Your understanding of "god forbid" is partially correct but the nuance of use seems slightly askew.

In fact wordreference dictionary itself translates "apriti cielo!" with "god forbid", which I did not realize until just now by really going through the dictionary to find it.  You can see it here by scrolling down: cielo - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference


The use of the English term today is not in reference to an action that ought not happen, but in fact the _exact opposite_: to illustrate the overreaction of a would be third party to an action that is ultimately of no grave consequence in the eyes of the speaker.  The focus however is on the 3rd party's overreaction, not on how consequential the actual action in question is.   It's used to illustrate the degree of their overreaction by equating it to superstitious dogma, as if the heavens will open and god is going to strike down upon the earth -- which is obviously not going to be the case.

"I asked my parents if I could go to the movies with a boy from my class, god forbid!" > The speaker here believes going to the movies should be a perfectly acceptable request, but is illustrating the negative overreaction of her parents with the term, "god forbid"


"I asked my parents if I could go to the movies with a boy from my class, and then shit hit the fan!" >

The phrases "_all hell broke loose_" / "_shit hit the fan_" are _not _exclamations that bring your point to a conclusion in the conversation, but rather, as I was saying, open the dialogue to a series questioning and narrative sequence.  "_What do you mean 'shit hit the fan'? What happened next? Should we call the police? Tell me the details ..."  _  Such expressions force a narrative upon the dialogue, or at the very least, belong as part of a larger narration, they're not exclamations used to finish a point.  The collocutor in these two examples is forced to have two fairly divergent responses.


----------



## symposium

Whoa, so many contributions! I haven't read all of them but I just wanted to add that "apriti cielo!" is something my grandmother would say. My grandmother would definitely not say something like "shit hit the fan", so I would personally tend to suggest any translation along the lines of "for heaven's sake! / for goodness' sake!/ goodness gracious!/ heaven forbids!" etc.


----------



## london calling

contedrugula said:


> quel pezzo è l'unico che riporta quell'espressione ma nella puntata del 25 aprile Gli Sbandati di Radio2 - Rai Radio 2 - RaiPlay Radio il conduttore Matteo Bordone diceva Open Yourself Sky precisando proprio "come dicono gli americani" e non lo diceva con ironia, almeno a me non è parso, tanto che al momento l'ho memorizzata perché mai sentita prima, poi in Rete non ho trovato riscontri


No, dai... sono cazzate. Non sa che cosa dice.

Comunque, tornando all'OP, mi sembra evidente che nel caso di una foto di una macchina decapottabile l'espressione 'apriti cielo' è usata come una battuta. Ovviamente da una macchina aperta vedi meglio il cielo.


----------



## Mary49

london calling said:


> Comunque, tornando all'OP, mi sembra evidente che nel caso di una foto di una macchina decapottabile l'espressione 'apriti cielo' è usata come una battuta. Ovviamente da una macchina aperta vedi meglio il cielo.


In realtà il cielo in un'auto sta ad indicare il "soffitto":  cielo: significato e definizione - Dizionari     "estens. Volta, soffitto, parte interna di un ambiente o di un contenitore; copertura: _il c. della stanza, *dell'automobile*, della galleria, del baldacchino"._


----------



## Odysseus54

Polpo_D said:


> *@Odysseus54 *
> 
> 
> The phrases "_all hell broke loose_" / "_shit hit the fan_" are _not _exclamations that bring your point to a conclusion in the conversation, but rather, as I was saying, open the dialogue to a series questioning and narrative sequence.  "_What do you mean 'shit hit the fan'? What happened next? Should we call the police? Tell me the details ..."  _  Such expressions force a narrative upon the dialogue, or at the very least, belong as part of a larger narration, they're not exclamations used to finish a point.  The collocutor in these two examples is forced to have two fairly divergent responses.




In our examples, 'apriti cielo' itself is not necessarily conclusive, though.  It may very well prompt a "Perche', cosa ti ha detto?"  It is really equivalent to "Mi ha fatto una testa cosi' " or similar expressions.


But I do accept "God forbid" as a possible, and pleasantly idiomatic, translator, given the right context.

One question, though.  Are you saying that what I called the apotropaic value of "God forbid" is not what the expression is generally, or ever, used for?


----------



## london calling

Mary49 said:


> In realtà il cielo in un'auto sta ad indicare il "soffitto"


Appunto. È quello che intendevo. Non ho citato il dizionario perché credevo non ci fosse bisogno.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> No, dai... sono cazzate. Non sa che cosa dice


If you are referring to "open yourself sky" it was clearly a joke.


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> If you are referring to "open yourself sky" it was clearly a joke.


Non secondo condedrugola. Perciò ho risposto che è una cazzata.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Non secondo condedrugola. Perciò ho risposto che è una cazzata.


Capisco, ma io devo difendere il buon nome degli italiani. Il nostro inglese è scarso ma non fino a questo punto


----------



## Polpo_D

Odysseus54 said:


> In our examples, 'apriti cielo' itself is not necessarily conclusive, though.  It may very well prompt a "Perche', cosa ti ha detto?"  It is really equivalent to "Mi ha fatto una testa cosi' " or similar expressions.
> 
> 
> But I do accept "God forbid" as a possible, and pleasantly idiomatic, translator, given the right context.
> 
> One question, though.  Are you saying that what I called the apotropaic value of "God forbid" is not what the expression is generally, or ever, used for?



I would hedge to say the apotropaic value is generally outdated.   I've never heard a modern person seriously use it in that manner,  though if you watch films from the 50's you might encounter it.  

I'll also add that "God forbid" is not necessarily conclusive either and may well illicit more inquiry,  but different from the other phrases in that the others are like cliff hangers.  The conversion cannot end at that point,  at least it'd be comically awkward to do so.


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> Capisco, ma io devo difendere il buon nome degli italiani. Il nostro inglese è scarso ma non fino a questo punto


Se l'ha detto seriamente sono cazzate.


----------



## tsoapm

contedrugula said:


> il conduttore Matteo Bordone diceva Open Yourself Sky precisando proprio "come dicono gli americani" e non lo diceva con ironia, almeno a me non è parso


I guess he was just saying that if you were to say it literally in (American, for some reason) English, that’s how you would say it. But, as many have suggested, there don’t seem to be English speakers who do actually say it.


----------

